

HTML5 Watch - Neven Mrgan chronicles interesting HTML5 implementations - ja2ke
http://html5watch.tumblr.com/

======
sbierwagen
It would be nice if it stated browser compatibility in the posts. Half of the
hacks don't work in Firefox 3.6.3 on Debian.

